# PX4 compact issue



## spanish073187

Picked up a Compact PX4 9mm for the wife and having a slight issue. Every now and then it will either have a failure to feed or would end up with a failure to eject (smoke stack). It happened about 3-5 the first trip to the range, put about 100 round through. Second trip did it about 10+, again about 100 rounds through. Using Winchester WB 115gr, clean it after each trip. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is there a lengthy break in period? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cougartex

The double captured recoil spring is really tight when it's first used. Try leaving the slide locked open for a few days. Also load the magazines and let them sit for a few days. This has solved the problem for some people.


----------



## EliWolfe

I usually figure 300 rounds a minimum breakin for a new semi. If it ain't up and workin' by then, it probably ain't gonna fix itself.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## spanish073187

Ok, sounds good. Thanks again.


----------



## walleye

If brand new, I would bring it to the attention of the place you bought it. If problem persists, bring it back. I don't think it should do this at all. You should not have to "break in" a gun. I would hate to face a defense situation and have it fail because it was not "broke in". Not acceptable. Not at all.


----------



## spanish073187

walleye said:


> If brand new, I would bring it to the attention of the place you bought it. If problem persists, bring it back. I don't think it should do this at all. You should not have to "break in" a gun. I would hate to face a defense situation and have it fail because it was not "broke in". Not acceptable. Not at all.


At the moment its not our carry gun, at least not until I see its up to par. Going to the range this week hopefully to run it once more before I send it out. As for a "break in", I thought the same till I bought my kimber. Had a few malfunctions the first 300 rounds, now it doesn't miss a beat. Was wondering if the PX4 had a long break in period stated just like kimber.


----------



## cougartex

spanish073187 said:


> Was wondering if the PX4 had a long break in period stated just like kimber.


Normally no, my full size PX4 shot great right out of the box. Some people are not having any problem with the PX4 Compact; others are having the same problem as you.


----------



## cougartex

Apparently Trijicon Night Sights will not fit the Beretta PX4 Compact. The following is from Dave Olhasso, a Beretta expert, to a member of the Beretta Forum.

Originally Posted by Dave Olhasso - PX4 Compact & Trijicon Night Sights

"_These is a problem with replacing your sights with the trijicon PX4 set, but it is not one that either of us thought about. The top of the compact slide is extremely thin. So thin that there is no slide material under most of the front sight. If I were to remove the front sight and install the trijicon one, it would likely fit but there would be an awful visible hole on the sides of the front sight. That being said, I don't think replacing the front sight is a prudent course to embark upon.

What I do suggest is that you contact Home and arrange to send your slide to them. They will drill the existing front sight and install the tritium vial in it_."


----------



## LSC

*Maybe not the gun*



spanish073187 said:


> Picked up a Compact PX4 9mm for the wife and having a slight issue. Every now and then it will either have a failure to feed or would end up with a failure to eject (smoke stack). It happened about 3-5 the first trip to the range, put about 100 round through. Second trip did it about 10+, again about 100 rounds through. Using Winchester WB 115gr, clean it after each trip. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is there a lengthy break in period? Thanks in advance.


This is no slam on your wife but what is she used to shooting? Another reason for misfeeds and stovepipes can be limp wristing the weapon when fired. Without a firm grip, the slide either doesn't cycle enough or will slam the back and cause these issues. Check that before going back to the store or Beretta.


----------



## falchunt

It is true that limp wristing could be to blame here. I have fired several thousand rounds out of my px4 9mm, and it shoots the same today as it did on day 1. I didn't experience any "break in" period and I don't think anyone else should either. Have several people shoot this pistol, and if it continues to stove pipe I would contact Beretta about the problem, as I don't believe this is acceptable. If others shoot it and do not experience the problem, look at the shooter. 

Good Luck:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

*PX4 Compact Spring Problem*

The following post is from a member of the Beretta Forum about the PX4 Compact recoil springs.

"... according to busa repair centers they have found that after the initial batch of perfect springs all made since have had way to much tension, on this coming monday they are gonna start a process to replace all springs with issues for free, apparently we will need to go to their website and sign up for the replacement springs, they will be trying to get it all set up to start this monday so all of you that were complaining about the springs you were right..."


----------



## cougartex

Several people are having feeding problems with the new Beretta PX4 Compact pistol. Beretta has found that after the initial batch of perfect recoil springs, all made since have had way too much tension. Go to website listed below to see if you need to order an enhanced performance kit that will resolve this problem.

Beretta Px4 Storm Service


----------



## cougartex

It appears the new recoil spring has corrected the feeding problems on the PX4 Compact.


----------



## WACCW

*PX4 coil issue*

I am glad to have found this thread. I was one of the first owners of a PX4 Compact. I was frustrated with the gun as I frequently had FTE and FTF's while practicing, though it shoots like a dream when it works right. The guys at the range also told me I was probably limp wristing it, though I did not have this issue while shooting other guns. Via the link here, I found out about the spring recall. A new coil is now in the mail. I am disappointed I did not receive a letter in the mail from Beretta warning me about this issue. I think there may be quite a few people using this gun as a defensive weapon, not knowing it can malfunction when they rely on it.

I look forward to shoot it when it works as it is supposed to...


----------



## Cornelius

I don't think it should do this at all. You should not have to "break in" a gun. I would hate to face a defense situation and have it fail because it was not "broke in".


----------



## denner

Cornelius said:


> I don't think it should do this at all. You should not have to "break in" a gun. I would hate to face a defense situation and have it fail because it was not "broke in".


I agree, I have one, but this is all mute if you have the updated recoil spring. Beretta fixed this problem in some early run compacts having a problem(not all did) by offering a recoil spring upgrade beginning over a year ago or so. I was one of them, but all compacts since that time have the new recoil spring assembly.


----------



## Reddscott

Where do I find the serial number to check I my px4 is part of this issue. Mine has been jamming up as mentioned above.


----------



## Reddscott

I looked it up and found where other px4 serial numbers are, under the guidrod on the frame, except all mine says is PX2002N...I know thats not the serial number.


----------



## cougartex

On my PX4 full size the serial number is in three places; underside of the frame, right side of the slide and on the barrel.


----------



## denner

Reddscott said:


> I looked it up and found where other px4 serial numbers are, under the guidrod on the frame, except all mine says is PX2002N...I know thats not the serial number.


Look under the frame in the front of the pistol. The silver plate underneath, then go to Beretta's website punch in your serial number to see if you have a pistol which needs the updated recoil spring. If so, they will send you one out free in about a week. If you have an early run compact and your recoil spring does not have 3 to 4 compressed coils in the middle of the spring you have the original spring that may need to be updated


----------



## WACCW

*New spring*

I just received the new spring today. Following is a link to an image of the new and old spring side by side. As you can see, the new spring is smaller and also has a tightly would coil section at the center. I can only assume the larger coil was intended for a larger caliber. You will be able to tell whether your PX4 Compact has the right spring if it has that tightly wound coile section near the center. I hope this helps.

Link to image

I look forward to go to the range this week to see if the problem is solved.


----------



## johnzonie

I am having a similar problem with a PX4 Compact purchased a month ago. I checked the spring and it is the new version. Also, be serial number, the Beretta site reports the spring fix is not needed. 

I am having some FTF problems and the slide doesn't stay open after the last round. Additionally, I see the ejector (chamber loaded) indicator moves out only .010" with a live round and less than .004" with a snap cap (Feeler gauge measurements). I suspect these issues are related. 

Initially, I contacted Beretta support and they suggested running 500 rounds of 124 or higher grain ammo through it, which I did. While it seems to work reliably with the 124 grain ammo, it doesn't with 115 grain ammo (Winchester, not reloads). 

I clean and relube after every range session. I have serious concerns about the reliability of this gun for personal defense. Is there anything else I should be doing other than contacting Beretta support again, which I just did?

Appreciate any thoughts or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## denner

The ejector is not the extractor and neither sounds to be the cause of the issue you are having. I'd leave the slide open for a week and see if that helps and/or put more rounds through it, preferably both, the hotter the ammo the better like Nato 124 grain +p. I'd suggest Rem-Oil for lube as well. If that doesn't work I'd see about trying a new recoil spring. My px4 compact is great and an absolutely fantastic and reliable shooter. Does it work reliably w/ 124 grain ammo or just seems to? If that doesn't work I'd ship it back to Beretta. Does your recoil spring have 2 to 3 compressed coils in the middle of the spring?


----------



## Powhatan

It is most likely due to a limp grip. My wife and I both bought the px4 storm compact.. she was having problems with the next to last shot jaming. I video taped her shooting and notice the gun jumping. After adjusting her grip the gun never jammed again.


NOTE: be careful when cleaning. My wife was using a sock to wipe down her gun and it snagged on the slide release lever.. it popped out from the gun and the spring went flying... thank God I had a magnet to sweep the patio to find it.


----------



## AETHERIA

*PX4 Compact FTF*



WACCW said:


> I just received the new spring today. Following is a link to an image of the new and old spring side by side. As you can see, the new spring is smaller and also has a tightly would coil section at the center. I can only assume the larger coil was intended for a larger caliber. You will be able to tell whether your PX4 Compact has the right spring if it has that tightly wound coile section near the center. I hope this helps.
> 
> Link to image
> 
> I look forward to go to the range this week to see if the problem is solved.


I have a new PX4 compact and had a FTF 7 times in the first 50 rounds ever fired, i check and it did have the new style spring. I was using PMC 115 Grs FMJ and tried some Hornady critical defense 115Grs and it did the same. I am waiting to hear from Beretta as my s/n does not even come up as being correct. Any thoughts anyone.
Thank you


----------



## AETHERIA

I have been looking at the internals of the PX4 compact and noticed it is extremely difficult for the shell to slide manually under the extractor when pushed up by the magazine, barrel removed. I have to physically push it under, (it freely slides under it in my 92FS) I believe this may be hindering the feeding into the chamber and causing FTF. I spoke to Baereet regarding it but they say it is because the PX4 has tighter tolerances than the 92, I can not doubt this but with such a tight fit it does hinder feeding. When looking at the FTF when it actually happens it is hindered by the extractor and when i assist it up and under it the action closes. I know this is way off track from other thoughts regarding FTF but i would really like someone else to look at this possibility and give some feedback. Please remove the slide from the gun when looking at this for safety reasons and if you are not comfortable doing this don,t.
Thank in advance for feedback.


----------



## denner

AETHERIA said:


> I have been looking at the internals of the PX4 compact and noticed it is extremely difficult for the shell to slide manually under the extractor when pushed up by the magazine, barrel removed. I have to physically push it under, (it freely slides under it in my 92FS) I believe this may be hindering the feeding into the chamber and causing FTF. I spoke to Baereet regarding it but they say it is because the PX4 has tighter tolerances than the 92, I can not doubt this but with such a tight fit it does hinder feeding. When looking at the FTF when it actually happens it is hindered by the extractor and when i assist it up and under it the action closes. I know this is way off track from other thoughts regarding FTF but i would really like someone else to look at this possibility and give some feedback. Please remove the slide from the gun when looking at this for safety reasons and if you are not comfortable doing this don,t.
> Thank in advance for feedback.


Nothing to do w/ your observation. I'd leave the designing of pistols to Beretta. The PX4 is not a 92FS. The very early compacts were sent from italy w/ heavy recoil springs for use w/ nato rounds and were too heavy for the lighter stuff. Beretta addressed that issue w/ a new recoil spring about 2 years back. I've had mine for about 2 years and after the recoil spring change it shoots everything all the time.


----------



## paratrooper

Limp wristing is the major cause of semi-auto problems / issues. 

People tend to think it's the ammo, spring issues, magazines, etc. 

It's not. :watching:


----------

